# Tankless Water Heater??



## megush (May 21, 2011)

My husband and I are very new (like 3 weeks new) to the RV lifestyle but one thing that we both agree on is that the 6 gallon water heater in our 5th wheel is just not going to cut it for long. We were considering upgrading to a larger hot water tank but discovered that there are tankless hot water heaters made specifically for RVs. I have seen very mixed reviews on numerous forums but a lot of "reviews" seem to come from people that have not actually had/used one. 

We were hoping to get some feedback from anyone that has/had a tankless water heater.

Thanks to all!!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't have one but I think they are a good idea. I just don't like that they are such an expensive option.

When my house water heater went kaput about six months ago, it would have been expensive to convert. Sure, over time they might save some money, but only if I know if these would last much longer. The biggest problem is the initial investment. Now matter what the savings down the road, if you can't afford the initial investment it can't be done.

I think an RV conversion might be less expensive pound for pound, but it's been a long time since I looked into it.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*RV tankless water heaters*

I've wondered about it too but can it handle the demand you want? If yes then the $1000+ might make it worth it. We have a toy hauler with a very heavy ramp. We first addressed the problem by getting heavier springs which helped quite a bit but after doing some research found a nice electric lift that works great. While it cost about $1200 installed we think it's well worth it for our 60+ year old backs. As I get older I think life should be about being comfortable and happy. That sometimes requires money but if we can afford it we get it. I decided years ago I probably won't die rich but I've had a happy time. Just my 2c, Gerry


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i have one at home but not on the camper, here's my opinion, please take it as that.

the tankless heater takes a lot of gas (or electricity) at one time, even though it saves in the long run. if using electric, i wouldn't think 30 amps (most campers have 30 amp box) would handle it if anything else is running. if on gas, yes, the BTUs would be less but while heating the water up quicker, you'd empty your LP tanks sooner. it's still gonna take the same amount of energy to get the water to temp, it's just cheaper (this point is moot if you consider that campground electricity if free) and may do the job quicker.

it might be worth it to you but for us, we've found that the DW can shower at the camper and i can go to the bath house (also don't have to worry about the grey tank filling up as quick if don't have sewer).

hope that makes sense, i love the one we have at home, just can't see it being that great on the camper but JMHO.

have a good one, bob


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Check this site out. They have a few to choose from and have reviews. One is designed for an RV. PrecisionTemp RV 500 Recreational Vehicle Propane Gas Tankless Water Heater (LP). RV 500 on demand hot water heater
I don't have one, just did some searching.


----------



## leonoro (Mar 10, 2019)

I want more ideas. Anyone help me ?


----------



## leonoro (Mar 10, 2019)

I bought Stiebel Eltron Tempra Plus 36 kW Electric Tankless Water Heater here: https://waterguides.org . Hope it doesn't disappoint me


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

leonoro said:


> I bought Stiebel Eltron Tempra Plus 36 kW Electric Tankless Water Heater here: https://waterguides.org . Hope it doesn't disappoint me


That would hardly be an option for an RV. It draws 150 amps and needs a minimum 300 amp at 208 volts service.


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

I don't have personal experience with them, but I was considering them when I was looking


----------

